# Bottle Brushes



## doorsmaniac (Apr 28, 2005)

Where is the best place to buy them?


----------



## digdug (Apr 28, 2005)

Check under Cleaning and Repairing forum for post 'Best Brushes'. I posted the website there to order them a few weeks ago.


----------



## doorsmaniac (Apr 29, 2005)

im sorry i should have specified.  Best place to buy brushes offline


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 29, 2005)

Go to a florist shop, they should have some good ones.


----------



## doorsmaniac (May 3, 2005)

Florist Shop?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 3, 2005)

> Florist Shop? [/quote ]Yup thats where we get ours! about $4 bucks each. I think they use them for vase's.... Taz


----------



## doorsmaniac (May 4, 2005)

Ok I'll hop on down to the nearest florist shop then.  Do they call them something different there?


----------

